# Oakley's First Few Days



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

We collected Oakley last Weds & he has slept through each night until about 6.30 each morning. Things are going quite well so far, keeping our fingers crossed that it continues 

Here are some more pics

































Maria
XXX


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww love the last photo


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh wow - Oakley is a gorgeous rich colour. Look forward to seeing lots more pictures.


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, Oakley is a gorgeous colour. The photo's are fantastic. Looks like he has settled in well.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Maria, Oakley is gorgeous. Such a beautiful colour. Thats why I love cockapoos so much as there are so many fabulous different colours. Thank you for sharing the photos with us.

Harri x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

OMG I'm in love all over again! Oakley looks just like my Rufus did as a pup! We found that Rufus did get a bit lighter but kept his deep apricot ears and muzzle. Oh he's gorgeous!

So pleased everything is going so well. More photos soon please! 

Karen xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oakley is a gorgeous boy!! what a lovely colour,so glad he is settling in well xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> OMG I'm in love all over again!


And me! He is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oakley is gorgeous - love the photo with his tongue out


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh he is a beauty!! What a fabulous colour. Well done Oakley for sleeping so well! xx


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oakley is simply beautiful - as everyone has said, wow what a stunning colour :love-eyes: Just want to give him a big cuddle! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oakley whined a bit last night but settled after 15 mins although this morning Hubby found that he'd "trashed" his crate....water upended, bedding & puppy pad all over the place (sounds like Jedward in the BB house).

He's had his first taste of rain but he's a clever boy because he very quickly sussed that if he stood next to me he was sheltered by the umbrella......it was fun catching the raindrops though


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I saw this thread .. and thought .. when did I put this up, it must be an old thread :S

Not my Oakley .. doh JoJo 

But just as handsome as my boy  

I love Oakley's colouring .. dark apricot, stunning pup .. with a very cool name !!!!! ha ha ha ...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oakley is stunning ... love his colour. Look forward to hearing how he settles in, and seeing more pictures.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

He is gorgeous and your photos are fantastic!!
Pip X


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh Maria he is gorgious! Great photos! We pick up his brother, Benji, on Wednesday. 3 more sleeps! I dont think I was ever as excited about christmas as a child! Hope it all keeps going as smoothly for you and Oakley. 
Meg x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

dave the dog said:


> Oh Maria he is gorgious! Great photos! We pick up his brother, Benji, on Wednesday. 3 more sleeps! I dont think I was ever as excited about christmas as a child! Hope it all keeps going as smoothly for you and Oakley.
> Meg x


Hi Meg,
I know exactly how you feel as we are counting down the 'sleeps' until we pick up 'Kipper' on Saturday! I'm supposed to be getting lots of sleep ready for the sleepless nights but I'm so excited!!!!
Pip X


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooh, does Benji look like Oakley?


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

OMG, just adorable!!! Id have loved a little boy, so i could call him Teddy!!!! x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

stunning colour x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

LOVE Oakley, a real cutie and fab pics. 

Clare
x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for all of your lovely comments 

Hubby takes the piccies as he's really into his photography. He has a studio setup in the garage & is hoping to get some pics of Oakley this weekend (if he can get him to sit still )

Everyone who has met Oakley so far has fallen in love with him. My neighbour popped over yesterday to borrow a plunger & couldn't believe how cute he was. She came back later with her 2 young kids & rang her Hubby to say she'd seen the cutest puppy ever!!! They both came over later to return the plunger as he just had to see Oakley & he was smitten too


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cockapoos melt hearts!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oakley is lovely, wonderful photos. Wish I could take such clear ones.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Cockapoos melt hearts! 

They certainly do Amanda


----------

